# bupropion induced insomnia



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I started 300 mg recently. Can I expect the insomnia to go away over time? 50 mg of sertraline (zoloft) helps a little. I'm wary about increasing my zoloft dose due side effects like emotional blunting, teeth grinding, sexual dysfunction, etc. I started on bupropion alone and it was great for my depression, confidence and social anxiety, but the serious lack of sleep and constant on edge, nervous feeling was problematic.

In the past I've taken both drugs, but not in conjunction. For a long time I was on just 200 mg zoloft and then I added klonopin to it - really damaging to my already severe lack of motivation. But I was happy, or close to it. :?


----------



## honastud (Jul 13, 2009)

Don't count on it. My doc had to prescribe me .75 mg of Klonopin to help me to sleep after starting 300 mg of XL. I stayed on the Klonopin for 8mths and now im off of it and sleep well on just the Wellbutrin. These two work great together, but benzos are no good in the long run.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

Try melatonin first! If that doesn't work get something sedating. Magnesium helps a lot (and I mean a LOT!) with the norepinephrine induced restlessness and excessive energy. Try that also (but get a good supplement).


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

honastud said:


> Don't count on it. My doc had to prescribe me .75 mg of Klonopin to help me to sleep after starting 300 mg of XL. I stayed on the Klonopin for 8mths and now im off of it and sleep well on just the Wellbutrin. These two work great together, but benzos are no good in the long run.


Were you on just the wellbutrin and klonopin or anything else?

I could take klonopin or melatonin to sleep, considered both, but I hope to avoid resorting to that. Doesn't taking melatonin every night decrease your natural melatonin production? And taking a benzo every night will lead to tolerance over time.


----------



## honastud (Jul 13, 2009)

Rufus said:


> And taking a benzo every night will lead to tolerance over time.


Some say... Wasn't the case for me. I took it for almost a yr a slept like a baby 40 minutes after I took it and it was only a .75 dose.

Yes I took 300xl in the morn and .75 Klonopin @ night. I wouldve stayed on Klonopin for ever but there were problems with memory. This may be a good thing if you have PTSD like me.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

honastud said:


> Some say... Wasn't the case for me. I took it for almost a yr a slept like a baby 40 minutes after I took it and it was only a .75 dose.
> 
> Yes I took 300xl in the morn and .75 Klonopin @ night. I wouldve stayed on Klonopin for ever but there were problems with memory. This may be a good thing if you have PTSD like me.


Tolerance can take longer than a year to form. I am 100% sure you will experience withdrawals if you stop.

Oh, and Klonopin is about THE worst benzo to take for sleep, due to its long duration of action. Why not just Xanax or something? Ambien?


----------



## honastud (Jul 13, 2009)

I did experience withdrawls...I'm off of it now. I decreased my dosage by .25 every two weeks. It was hell, but its not impossible. 

I have to disagree with you on Klonopin and sleep. Klonopin has the longest half life meaning it stays in your system longer, some say up to 18 hrs. Xanax and most other benzos last around 4 hrs. So unless you want to sleep for 4 hours, take xanax or the others, I liked the 8-9 hours I got with Klonopin. I woke fully rested. Xanax would be better for presentations because it acts quickly but not for sleep.

I would choose Klonopin over Ambien just for the fact you could use it for sleep or for generalized anxiety if needed. My mom and dad both take ambien and ambien cr and only get 4 hours of sleep at night at most. Its just as addictive too, doctor/insurance will provide you with only 20 per month so that you can't build up tolerance. They have to take Tylenol PM the other 10 days.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine went away after about a week... Now I know I will have a good day when I wake up really early, and a bad day when I sleep way too long.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I used 1-2mg lorazepam a day for about a month, but experienced no withdrawals. Magnesium, hell yeah.


----------

